# Easy repair of standing fan



## GideonB (Jun 29, 2011)

The motor on my cheap standing fan (http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_03285256000P) has ceased working. Power is obviously running to it - I can feel it hum slightly when I turn it on - but it refuses to rotate. Anyone know of an easy fix, or know where I might find a tutorial online directing me to motor fixes? Thanks!


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

if the motors is shot it would probably cost you more for a motor then what a new fan would cost. probably has a burnt out winding in the motor. does the motor spin freely or could it just be siezed up or need some lube.


----------

